# Grouse and Bull



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Hunted grouse today, and found some Ruffs. My 2 yo GSP isn't much help yet. Moved seven, killed two. Also came across a six point bulled, killed within the last couple of days. Too bad it's spike only now. We called it in to the local CO.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

thats a nice bull. too bad it went to waste.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait a minute, that elk has SIX spikes on each side! doesn't that count? Morons!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks fairly fresh. No bloating, maggots, eyes aren't even picked out. What a shame.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, they're great!!

What kind of double is that? It sure is fine lookin.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

shotgunwill said:


> Thanks for the pics, they're great!!
> 
> What kind of double is that? It sure is fine lookin.


I agree...I likey


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. It's a Piotti Westlake in 20 gauge. The model was spec'd by William Larkin Moore, the exclusive importer, when they had an office in Westlake Village, CA. It lacks full coverage engraving to keep the cost down. It's a full 7 pin sidelock, though, with a rounded action. I bought it used a while ago, and it was built in 1988. Piotti only makes about 80 guns per year, and their entry level sidelock now is the King I. It has full rose and scroll engraving. The Westlake, though not as fancy, is internally every bit as well built as the King I.

My King I is in 16 gauge, a nice choice for an upland gun:


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

wow...you have expensive taste...nice, but expensive!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

**** that is such a nice bull. Sh%# like that makes me so **** mad I can't describe it in words. 

Looks like you had a great hunt, very nice photos and a very fine lookin gun.


----------

